# Citica 200e vs Curado 200e7



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Does anyone have both of these reels? How do they compare? I know the Curado has 7 bearing vs Citica's 4, but is there a real world difference? What is better about the Curado that makes it cost about $60 more (if anything)? Thanks for the info.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I had the E7 before it got stolen out of my truck. Replaced it with a citica200E and I actually like the citica alot better, especially for the money. I never got a chance to open up the E7 so I couldnt tell you what justifies the price difference...Bantam?


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Ive had both, the Curado is much more smoother to me. Also the Curado cast lighter baits with ease. The Citica has different handle knobs and a different drag star.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

i had a curado e5, then decided i wanted the higher gear ratio, so i exchanged for a citica e (6.3:1). after casting it around and bass fishing a pond around the neighborhood, i definitely noticed a difference in smoothness between the curado and citica. i wound up exchanging for an E7 curado and love it. Don't get me wrong, the citicas are an excellent deal, but for 180, the curado e7's are top notch. I like the grips better too.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The additional bearings add to the overall smoothness of the Curado over the Citica. There is one bearing on the driveshaft and one per handle paddle. The Citica uses bushings in these locations. 

The larger paddle grips on the Curado E use Septon which will not slip even when wet. This is a great feature along with the larger grip surface that the PV grips offer. 

The spool is slightly lighter in the Curado compared to the Citica. This helps with casting lighter baits. 

The Citica is the best bang for the buck in my opinion, but the Curado sure is nice too.


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

The citica is only available in the standard 6.2:1 gear ratio while the curado is available in the 5.0, 6.2, and 7.0. Aside from the bearing count the citica has a ceramic line guide while the curado has a titanium line guide. The curado has a new S A-RB pinion bearing that the citica does not have. With those little additions the curado has over the citica is actually weighs .2oz less. I may be mistaken on this but I think the curado has different grips than the citica as well. Bantam could probably verify that.

So with the curado you get a little smoother retrieve and a little more distance throwing light weight lures. Only you can decide if that's worth the $50. But hey its better than the $80 difference in the D series.

EDIT: I forgot to hit submit before i went to lunch, and now have noticed bantam got to it before me... oops


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

And I don't know if any of you guys have ever been to this website:

http://www.tackletour.com/

They mainly deal with freshwater gear but they do a nice job of reviewing reels/rods which everyone uses. The info I posted was actually retrieved from their site. They recently started reviewing more saltwater specific stuff so it might be worth checking from time to time.

They don't deal with product support, but the info might be helpful if you're in the market for new stuff or want a comparision between old and new models.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bassaholic said:


> ...
> http://www.tackletour.com/
> 
> ...They don't deal with product support, but the info might be helpful if you're in the market for new stuff or want a comparision between old and new models.


They don't but I do Shimano product support on that website as well.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Ive been on that website many of times and they deff do a great job of reviewing products.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Bassaholic said:


> The citica is only available in the standard 6.2:1 gear ratio while the curado is available in the 5.0, 6.2, and 7.0.


Unless I am mistaken, the *Curado* E's are not available in a 6.X:1 ratio. Just the 5 and 7.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Your correct, he may be thinking of the old reels.


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for all of the info guys, looks like a few Citica 200e's are in my future.


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

hmm... I thought there was an E, E5, and an E7 model. Although I've been wrong before.

I looked on shimano's website, and the 6.2:1 is only available in the 300 series. Good catch!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Bassaholic said:


> hmm... I thought there was an E, E5, and an E7 model. Although I've been wrong before.
> 
> I looked on shimano's website, and the 6.2:1 is only available in the 300 series. Good catch!


Believe me, i would've got that one. lol. The E7 is no different though.


----------



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

I've got both the curado e7 and the citica 200e both cast good but I seem to get a better cast with the citica. For the price you can't go wrong, try the citica you will be pleased.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

i actually like my citica alot better for wading and i would use the curado on the boat...they are both great..just take a good care of them..


----------

